# Organic milk that doesn't taste *funny*?



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

I buy organic produce, eggs, cheese, etc...I have bought several diff. brands of organic milk and each time my BIG 13 yo milk drinker says "Mom - this milk tastes funny." And he is right! Do ALL orgainc milks taste *funny*? Has anyone found one that doesn't taste SO funny?
TIA!


----------



## lauriem33 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have found the difference to be in the pasteurization. The ultra-pasteurized seems to be really gross in both conventional and organic products. The lower the temp and the shortest amount of time in pasteurization is the best in terms of taste and health, and definately don't get homogenized. (Actually raw milk is the best taste and healthwise but it's hard for some to get).

ETA: We drink raw now but try Organic Valley patueurized (not ultra).


----------



## fljen (Oct 8, 2004)

My husband grew up on a dairy farm and he says that the Organic Valley whole milk is as close as he's ever tasted to it. It's practically impossible to find raw around here...


----------



## ChickyMama (Dec 15, 2005)

We drink Organic Valley or Horizon. My husband likes whole and I drink skim or 1%. They are both ultra-pastuerized. I think they are much richer and tastier than non-organic milk.


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

I do not believe that ALL organic milk taste "funny". I may be one of the few that thinks that UP milk taste okay. I have no problems with it. But if you feel that UP taste off then buy the Regular Pastuerized Organic Milk. These come to mind ~ Organic Valley, Horizon, Trader Joe's.

I think the Organic Milk at Costco is UP and so is Stremick's Heritage Milk.

HTH's


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think organic milk tastes closer to fresh, raw milk than conventional milk does. Maybe that's the difference you're noticing?


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

My 13yo also complains that organic milk tastes "funny." I've wondered if maybe it just tastes more like milk than the conventional stuff? Maybe you just get used to it?


----------



## bricorssk (Dec 11, 2005)

See if there is a local dairy in your area also, the one we use the milk is great. My kids complain about the Horizon Chocolate milk and plain milk, they think it tastes funny. I like oragainc Valley also when I buy. But I have to agree with the poster above, maybe they aren't used to what it should taste like!
Corina
SAHM to 4


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysideup*
My 13yo also complains that organic milk tastes "funny." I've wondered if maybe it just tastes more like milk than the conventional stuff? Maybe you just get used to it?

Yep - I do think that is the problem - as we have never had REAL milk, we're used to the regular grovery store stuff - so perhaps what I'm looking for is a recomendation for something that tastes most like regular, grocery store milk...


----------



## lauriem33 (Nov 9, 2005)

Try organic skim milk if you are looking for it to taste the most like regular milk. The pp's were right, if there is fat in it then it tastes more like raw milk and way different than store milk. The skim to me doesn't taste any different than store milk.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I just recently posted about this









I usually disliked organic milk because it DOES taste funny (and honestly, I like the test of "regular" milk better!). In my opinion, organic milk even smelled weird... I was always wondering if it was about to turn sour, even the day that I bought it.

Anyway, I've come to the conclusion that its the ULTRA-pasturization. I recently found some Organic Valley non-homogenized milk at the store, and it was only normally-pasturized. It tasted and smelled like regular milk, AND its better for you!!







I highly recommend it! Its hard to find, but if you have some natural food stores, check for it.







... For the record: it does not last nearly as long as the ultra-pasturized OV milk.

p.s. I've heard some bad things about Horizon milk around these boards.... everyone seems to like Organic Valley, though.


----------



## lauriem33 (Nov 9, 2005)

Ultra pasteurization and/or homogenization gives you something that is so far from real milk it's probably debatable if it gives any nutrition whatsoever.

Organic valley is a co-op of organic farmers that supply the milk, eggs, etc.. for their products. So it's more small farmer friendly (I live in WI where it's based and know some of them, so I love that). Horizon is "organic" but the operation is basically a commercial one. They feed the cows organic feed but they still are relatively confined like commerical cows.


----------



## No2Circ (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirei*

p.s. I've heard some bad things about Horizon milk around these boards....


I think it's not so much the milk as the company that people don't like.


----------



## Learn4Life (May 31, 2014)

*Does Organic Milk Taste Funny*



kirei said:


> I just recently posted about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - will try Organic Valley. I think the difference (bad) in taste can only be one of two things: either the cow is fed different foods (may vary). Or the fact that the milk is over pasteurized, but hard to believe pasteurizing can case a strange taste, only less natural. Although drinking the normal pasteurized orange juice does definitely taste bad in comparison to the great tasting fresh squeezed OJ.

[email protected]

Mazen


----------

